# President Me



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

It is time for another Inor's Book Report... This week's installment: President Me by Adam Carolla.

President Me: The America That's in My Head: Adam Carolla: 9780062320407: Amazon.com: Books

I never considered Adam Carolla to be a conservative or libertarian. I never really considered him to be about politics at all. But, I have never listened to his podcast, nor have I read any of his other books. Years ago, he and another guy had a late night talk radio show that was on in the MSP area called Love Line that I would sometimes listen to when working late at night. But mostly what I remember from that was he was a sick, twisted and very funny comic. But after this book, I may have to check out his podcast.

I actually picked this book up for my flight home a week ago; I finished it on my flight to CA this afternoon.

If you have a good sense of humor and are not offended by course language, I cannot recommend this book strongly enough. (Of course, if you are offended by course language and do not have a sense of humor, you would not be reading this web site in the first place.) I laughed out loud too many times to count in the course of reading it. There were at least three times I had to stop, take off my glasses and wipe the tears from my eyes from laughing so hard.

This is a good one. It is not terribly thought provoking, but it is enjoyable as hell. So with that I will say:

President Me is Inor approved reading.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Then read it, I shall.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

I'll read it also

MOLON LABE


----------

